# A6 S-Line with 19in Rims pics



## von_herndawg (Nov 17, 2004)

Does anyone out there have pictures of an '07 A6 S-Line with the factory 19 inch BBS rims? Really curious to see what it looks like. Thanks!


----------



## Geordan (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: A6 S-Line with 19in Rims pics (von_herndawg)*

the project mkv has german a6 sline rims so maybe a pshop?


----------



## von_herndawg (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: A6 S-Line with 19in Rims pics (rumpo)*

Nice. Thank you! Also found some in cars.com:
























Perhaps someone has bought one and could show pics... Again, thanks!


----------



## von_herndawg (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: A6 S-Line with 19in Rims pics (von_herndawg)*

Follow the link, and click on the pics for a relatively larger view of the pics:
http://research.cars.com/go/cr...ional


----------



## BiggusDiccus (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: A6 S-Line with 19in Rims pics (von_herndawg)*


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: A6 S-Line with 19in Rims pics (BiggusDiccus)*

Sedans are fine and all but on Avants...


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: A6 S-Line with 19in Rims pics (1Point8TDan)*

Are those rims part of the Avant Sline package or an additional option on top of the package?
What type of tires came on those wheels?
They look great.
How do you like the ride quality for everyday driving?
Thanks for the response to the above.


----------

